
Show HN: Fieldbook – Create a database as easily as a spreadsheet - jasoncrawford
https://fieldbook.com/?bc=HACKNEWS
======
benbernard
Greetings fellow devs! I'm the CTO of Fieldbook, happy to talk about anything.
We use a node backend stack, with mongodb, and a backbone based front end. We
use socketio for realtime and rabbit for some back end messaging.

I'm also one of the authors of RecordStream which has been discussed on here
before
([https://github.com/benbernard/RecordStream](https://github.com/benbernard/RecordStream)).
I see Fieldbook as an extension of RecordStream but for the web instead of
JSON records on the command line.

------
anandvc
I'm in the beta, and the product is actually pretty useful. I've never been a
fan of complicated spreadsheets. Plus, spreadsheets are 2-dimensional, in a
sense. Fieldbook gets rid of several such limitations. You are free to do what
you want with your data without having to write SQL queries or macros. The
interface also is cleverly intuitive.

~~~
benbernard
Thanks! We've tried to do a bunch of iteration on user experience, obviously
more to do. Fast iteration and unit/automated tests have been key to being
able to build this product.

------
jasoncrawford
Hi all – We're inviting the HN community to join our private beta today. Use
the link above to skip the waitlist and get instant access.

------
fiatjaf
Well, I had a hard time trying to get the feel of linking sheets. In the video
it looks easier.

I don't know how it could be improved, but maybe it will be too difficult for
common people (not that I am smarter than common people, I am dumb, if you
could see the mess I did in my sheets here right now).

~~~
benbernard
Sorry it didn't make sense. Definitely something we need to iterate more on.
If you want some specific help, we are definitely happy to provide us. We have
an intercom/message us chat system that we love to help users with.

------
fiatjaf
Wow. Awesome tool. Thank you for advancing the fight against the single-
purpose idiot CRUD app that sells for a lot of money.

If it could run locally and sync data in and out of Excel spreadsheets it
would be a miracle, but since it can't it is only good.

